# شركة بلاعيم للبترول



## 2l mohandes ahmed (9 يوليو 2009)

انا جالى تدريب فى شركة بلاعيم و انا فى اولى بترول فلو سمحتوا لو حد اتدرب فى بلاعيم قبل كدة ممكن يقولى اية نظام التدريب


----------



## أحمد حسن سليمان 70 (22 فبراير 2010)

أريد موقع شركة بتروبل على الشبكة العنكبوتية


----------



## أحمد حسن سليمان 70 (22 فبراير 2010)

أريد معرفة كيفية تنزيل الموضوعات على الموقع


----------



## أحمد حسن سليمان 70 (22 فبراير 2010)

أن شاء الله سوف أفيدكم بموضوعات جديده


----------



## أحمد حسن سليمان 70 (22 فبراير 2010)

أريد معلومات كافية عن نشاط شركة بتروبل للبترول


----------



## أحمد حسن سليمان 70 (22 فبراير 2010)

إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه قال ذلك المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ahmedsalman2020 (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا احمد 
كيميائى
ورايا انتر فيو غدا الاثنين الموافق 10/1/2011
واريد معلومات عن الشركة 
وشكرا


----------

